

Ask HN: What is the fastest way for American customers to pay to a company in India? - known

The company doesn't have a bank account in America.<p>Is it possible to outsource receivables and payables to an American company?
======
SwellJoe
I've generally used wire transfers...but US banks _suck_ for wire transfers.
They look at you like you're speaking a foreign language. I've found
Washington Mutual here in Mountain View to be the best about it I've ever seen
(which isn't to say they're good...just better), and they're the cheapest, as
well, at $20/transfer. Previous banks charged more (like $32-$40 per
transfer), and acted like I was a crazy person for trying to give them a SWIFT
code.

So, I hate doing wire transfers, but when PayPal and a US bank check is not an
option, I've bucked up and done it. I've heard that Western Union is a
reasonable option, as well, for many overseas destinations. I'm not sure if
India is one of them.

------
paraschopra
Western Union is pretty reliable and has a wide network in India. I personally
had a very good experience with them.

------
billroberts
credit card? Assuming the Indian company can set itself up with a merchant ID
and payment processor.

------
shajis
money2india - It's run by a reputable Indian bank, ICICI.

